# un mac, 2 sessions, 2 icloud ?



## olivierdt (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

je synchronise mon iphone sur ma session sur mon macbook pro 16, je suis connecté avec mon compte icloud
je voudrais partager mon mac avec mon épouse, lui créer une session, et qu'elle puisse synchroniser son iphone sur sa session...

Quand j'aurai crée sa session, est ce que je peux connecter son compte icloud dessus ? peut-on avoir 2 sessions avec 2 icloud differents sur le meme mac ? n'y a t il pas risque de conflit ? je pense à "localiser mes appareils" notamment...

merci de vos conseils sur la meilleure façon de faire !

bonne journée


----------



## ericse (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Oui bien sûr tu peux avoir 2 comptes iCloud sur un Mac (avec 2 sessions), mais un seul pourra activer la localisation (du Mac).


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Octobre 2022)

Pour la localisation du Mac un seul compte... mais les iPhones s'ils ont chacun leurs iCloud tu pourras les localiser eux depuis chacune des sessions il me semble.


----------

